
Show HN: Antelope, free iOS adblocker - mattkrisiloff
http://getantelope.com/
======
mattkrisiloff
Hey, project creator here -- been working on this with some friends as a side
project. It's a free, open-source adblocker, and it's based on EasyList /
EasyPrivacy. It doesn't have 'acceptable ads.'

Hoping to add user-controlled whitelisting soon. Would love feedback on app
design / setup flow / any constructive thoughts!

